# Are these really horrible bikes?



## mickeyc (Jul 6, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5108784026.html


Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I know a few people on here have bought them but never heard anything on how well/crappy they are made. Personally, even in the photos they look like cheap POS. I'd spend my money on something vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## TJW (Jul 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I know a few people on here have bought them but never heard anything on how well/crappy they are made. Personally, even in the photos they look like cheap POS. I'd spend my money on something vintage! V/r Shawn




The same seller also has this bike for sale:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5097876836.html


----------



## walter branche (Jul 6, 2015)

i just saw an example of that columbia ,at our local wally world , it sucks big time , not worth anything , cheapest crap around , whoever gave the go ahead to reproduce,a bike that really was never built,in 36 or 37 or anytime ,  should be banned for life and punished by the smart asses on the cabe


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2015)

Even looks like junk in the picture.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2015)

It's a walmart bike shaped object, so a lot of corners are cut.  Frame, rack and tank seem solid. Seat is plastic, seatpost, stem, bars, and fenders are flimsy.  Wheels were surprisingly true.  Assembly, lubrication and packing were bad.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2015)

How long till we see these sold as original antique on c/l, ebay ?, just saw a 90's western flyer (columbia/china) with that tank I dont think was ever made, they swore was OG 50's (china parts and all) and I think it was more ignorance than trying to rip people off but maybe this is for a different thread ?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't imagine riding something like this in front of my children. A little piece of me dies every time one of these are made...err replicated.


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2015)

"Came directly from the designer/distributor,never touched by retailer hands." LOL designer???


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2015)

What kills me about this, is that it is listed as a re issue.....  Re issue of what????


----------



## how (Jul 6, 2015)

.
the bike is a steal at that price, I thought about getting it myself, but I have had those repos before,
But I have seen them priced as high as 800 buckx, I am sure they are not getting it. I sold one that had a little rust on it that would come off, for 200 bucks about 4 years ago, prices are higher now


----------



## how (Jul 6, 2015)

mrg said:


> How long till we see these sold as original antique on c/l, ebay ?, just saw a 90's western flyer (columbia/china) with that tank I dont think was ever made, they swore was OG 50's (china parts and all) and I think it was more ignorance than trying to rip people off but maybe this is for a different thread ?




bikes were made in Taiwan


----------



## walter branche (Jul 6, 2015)

yes , they are stealing your money , it is a worthless piece of junk , the wheels and pedals are funnier than a 3 ring circus , the tank is pitiful , there is one for sale near me , i bet i could get for 50.00 and i would smash it with each one of my 250 hammers of all different sizes and weights ,and then put it in the friday trash ,


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2015)

It may not be as quality as an original and it may look weird to people used to seeing originals, but if it gets people out of the computer chair and onto a bike, at least for awhile, then I think it's alright. Maybe it will work for awhile to get people out and about. If it gets people onto a bike and eventually into originals, all the better. It's better riding a bike than sitting at home.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't know how (how) thinks that is a steal at that price, those bikes are $179.99 new, look online. And I agree with everyone else you could find a vintage bike for the same price. Might have to put a little work into it but it will last forever.


----------

